# John Deere X534



## TecLord (Jun 11, 2011)

After 2 years of torturing myself witht he decision to upgrade my tractor, I finally decided to trade in my 2003 Cub Cadet 1527 for the 2011 X534. I've had the unit for about 2 weeks now and am really glad I took the plunge. I have 1.3 acres with lots of landscaping. The X534 has chopped 1/2 hour off my cut time. This is huge since I have to cut twice a week in the spring in fall. Additionally I had to disable the cut in reverse feature on my Cub. With X534 I don't have to reverse much at all and the new reverese over ride on the JD's is easy to use. The 2011 X534 has an upgrade 26HP Kawasaki engine along with a Hyrdraulic deck lift and power steering. Even my wife likes driving the new machine.

I have not seen any scalping issues with going lock to lock and this unit cuts very evenly. I'm adding the striping kit next week to get a cleaner look after cutting. For anyone debating about the money to buy this tractor, it is worth the money. I have not regrets.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! I sure hope you treat us to some pictures of the JD and your lawn!


----------



## TecLord (Jun 11, 2011)

Will do once I get the brush guard and striping kit attached


----------

